# When will AF arrive after last progesterone injection?



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi All,

My OTD was on the 16th Nov.  I tested at 5am, looked at the test quickly, didn't see a 2nd line, so turned light off and tried to get back to sleep.  So anyway, at my clinic we have to email them the results.  I emailed them saying it was negative.  After that I looked at the test again and there is a very very faint line there.  I though I was imagining it, but I showed it to my DH, sister & cousin and they all can see it there.

I did a CB digital in the afternoon, on very little wee and it was a BFN.  

So my question is how long after taking a progesterone injection (which was on the 15th Nov) will I get my AF?  As this is the only way I will know that I am 100% not pregnant.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Mazza,
AF timing seems bit varied after IVF. I also did test and got BFN, stopped cyclogest, then spent nearly a week not totally convinced the test was accurate before my AF arrived (6 days after clinic's date to test).
Hope you get your peace of mind soon x


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks fififi. Frustrating not normally late. Well I'll give it until tues/wed before re-testing


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

sorry you're in this roller coaster situation however I should point out that an FF-er who I know personally tested on OTD with a clear blue digi and got a BFN. She went for bloods anyway and her HCG was over 400....

Clearblue digital is just not sensitive enough for really early testing and is IMO totally useless if not already 6months gone and using First Morning Urine... ok I exaggerate slightly, but not much!

The best tests for early testing are First Response Early Result ( and bizarrely, as I type, an ad has just come on the telly for First Response    )


As far as I am concerned the BFP you saw is genuine, it remains to be seen whether it was a chemical (please not!) but if you're going to test again, please try using FR and talk to your clinic about more progesterone support if you don't have any



Sending you loads of     


xxx


----------



## mazza10 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Well af arrived this afternoon along with major cramps. So that's 2 chemicals in a row. I guess something major to discuss at my review. 

I agree about the fr. Its the best by far I've found. I won't bother with cb digital in future. 
Thanks again. Wishing you both the very best at whatever stage you are at on this difficult journey xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi again mazza,
Sorry things didn't work out for you this time. My week wait after about 6 repeat "just in case" pregnancy tests was horrid and I only felt able to feel properly sad once I got AF. Up until then I was still clinging onto the slight hope that all the tests were wrong and almost denied the fact I wasn't pregnant.
Best of luck to you too - hope your dream gets realised soon x


----------

